# JSF javax.faces.bean



## Guevara (1. Jan 2010)

Hallo Leute,

also entweder bin ich zu blöd um eine vernünftige Entwicklungsumgebung aufzubauen oder da ist wirklich der Wurm drin.
Mein Vorhaben: Eine Entwicklungslungsumgebung auf der Basis von Eclipse aufzusetzen, auf der ich JSF programmieren (bzw. lernen) kann. 

Alles klappt, nur kann ich die Klassen aus javax.faces.bean nicht benutzen. In der JSF-API 1.2 sind diese Klassen auch nicht enthalten, sobald ich aber die Version 2.0 einbinde, bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung auf Eclipse:
 Incorrect library version: The selected library version (2.0) does not match the facet version (1.2)

Leider finde ich unter Google nichts vernünftiges. HOffe, hier kann mich jemand aufgleisen. 

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## gman (3. Jan 2010)

Hi,

welche Eclipse-Version benutzt du denn? Wobei, die einzige IDE die JSF 2.0 bzw. Java EE 6 vollständig unterstützt ist Netbeans. Wenn du JSF und so weiter lernen willst, stellt dir Netbeans auch die passenden Beispiel-Projekte bereit auf denen man dann weiter aufsetzen kann.

HTH


----------



## Guevara1 (5. Jan 2010)

Hallo,

also ich benutze Eclipse Galileo mit Apache Tomcat 6.0. 
Ich erstelle ein neues Dynamic Web Application, gebe den Namen des Projektes ein und klicke immer "next", bis ich nach User Libraries gefragt werde. Binde ich da die jsf-api.jar in der Version 2.0 ein, so bekomme ich eine Fehlermeldung:
Incorrect library version: The selected library version (2.0) does not match the facet version (1.2)

Was bedeutet eigentlich facet Version? Und warum bekomme ich diese Fehlermeldung, wenn ich die neueste Version von Eclipse benutze? (Bei Eclipse Ganymede bekomme ich keine Fehlermeldung)

Gruß!


----------

